# ??ASM??



## TechWench (Mar 9, 2005)

Ok, Quick question!

For the show im working on now, I have a cast of 15 in a small theatre with a director that I have worked with.
Well...He gave me an ASM for this show so I can show someone how to properly SM. But this girl has SMed before and from what I'm told she was not very good at it. And she is proned to freak outs. I get along with her fine but now I am a little bit worried about giving her resposibilities. We just recently started rehearsals for this show so I have time before she really gets into anything. But how would you deal with this without it ending up with me doing all the work (which I dont mind).

And finally. Since this is the first time having an ASM. I dont really know what to have her do, besides sit on script during rehearsals while i take notes. I know once the show starts she runs the backstage area but what can she do until then? I hate having nothing for her to do! Well moreso I feel bad that she is there doing nothing. I have the SM handbook and there is not much in there about what the ASM does and im not having much luck looking online. So what should I have her do? 

Any help would be wonderfull!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lightwench (Mar 9, 2005)

The one time that I was SM I had 2 ASMs. Once everyone was off book, I had one person watch the script, prompt when it was needed and make notes on lines that were screwed up. This left me open to take notes for the director and watch the blocking. My other ASM helped keep track of props (our props master was also *in* the show) and general backstage stuff during reheresals. Hope that helps.


----------



## megf (Mar 14, 2005)

When I ASM, my SM usually asks me to "run the deck" during rehearsals and performances - everything from prop tracking, to putting together scene changes (with or w/o crew), to quick costume changes, etc. During reh this means that I act as super-gopher (the director adds something, I go find it and put it in the actors' hands, etc.). Later on in rehearsals, I put together breakdowns and other detailed stuff for the SM to use in tech. If the show has a longer rehearsal process, I wind up sitting on book and taking some line notes while the SM deals with the director. 
On the day-to-day level, it works out if the ASM tries to anticipate the needs of the SM. Stuff like setting up the rehearsal furniture in advance, being on the ball in reh to get props in order for the next scene, calling actors back in after a break, etc. are really helpful. 

Megf


----------



## theatremagic (Apr 2, 2005)

Ask your director if he wants rehearsal props. Typically when I've ASMed I haven't actually spent that much time in rehearsals because I was out "prop-hunting" (even if it is just for rehearsal props) or just generally getting lists together and making sure that there were worker lights backstage, that kind of thing. I also did the photocopies of the rehearsal sheets at the end of every day and if something weird came up that needed to be checked out due to health & safety or so then I'd go and find out if it was possible for us to do that. (Eg, I did a show that I was ASM for where the director wanted the actor to jump off an ottoman onto of a 6' rostra. Needless to say we couldn't do it).


----------



## nate (Nov 22, 2005)

i know its already over, but i would teach her how to handle things in an organized manner


----------

